# UEFI Windows 10 Help, Please!



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

Hope someone can help. I have Windows 10, HP computer. I did not set a bios password and have a single administrator account with no password.
When I attempt to access the UEFI settings, I receive a prompt to "Enter Administrator Password" and after 3 attempts receive the following error message:

System Disabled
[| 83075172]

I never set up any sort of UEFI/Bios password. I tried to access the UEFI using a Windows bootable usb but I get the same password prompt and error message.

Does this indicate I have a virus/rootkit/something bad on my computer? What can I do?

Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of that HP computer?
What's the exact product number(P/N) on it?
Which country was it purchased in?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

What's the model name and complete model number of that HP computer?
I'm not sure what the model name is. Where can I locate that?
Model number: 15-1305dx

What's the exact product number(P/N) on it?
N5Y24UA#ABA

Which country was it purchased in?
USA


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> 15-1305dx
> N5Y24UA#ABA
> USA


You have a *HP 15-f305dx Notebook PC* which came with Windows 10 Home 64-bit.
If you have not created or purchased a factory restore/system recovery disc kit for that notebook, you need to purchase one at HP support.

Why were you trying to enter the UEFI settings?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks. I did not access it intentionally -- I meant to press the "Command Prompt" option but was tired and mindlessly pressed UEFI and am puzzled by the password prompt because I am certain it was not there before and I did not set up a password. I didn't know if it might be a sign of something infecting my system. I am still unclear on that.....
Are you are suggesting that Windows 10 needs to be reinstalled? I have a bootable USB from HP for a reinstall. That will remove the UEFI password prompt?
If it is not something suspicious than I'd rather not bother with a reinstall, but if it's advisable then I will do so upon your prompting.
I appreciate your input.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you the only one who has used this notebook? If not is it possible another user set a System Admin Password and neglected to tell you.


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks but I am the only one.


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not sure if you can offer further advice but I reinstalled windows using a usb I got from HP and the UEFI password prompt remains intact. Is there a registry edit for removing the password prompt?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am not an expert on UEFI but a System Password on the BIOS is independent of the Operating system. I think that the UEFI System Password would be the same. Perhaps one of the Members with more experience can chime in to shed more light on the matter. Though this may fall into the Forum Rules category that we are not allowed to render assistance with Bypassing or Circumventing Passwords. Sorry


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for your response and I do hope someone else can weigh in.
I respect that there is a concern about helping people bypass/circumvent passwords because this forum shouldn't be used for such a purpose.
I have access to Windows on the laptop as an admin and the UEFI password does not block access to the laptop at all, just blocks access to the UEFI settings so I hoped that removing a password like that wouldn't clash with the forum rules.
If anyone can and is allowed to help, I would appreciate assistance.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It would have to be a Moderator or Administrator decision on that. You could ask for a ruling by clicking the Report Button on one of your posts and ask a Mod.


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

I'll try that. Thanks again!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We are still undecided on this as passwords are not known to be set by default. If you did a full installation of Windows then you must have done something during the set up to create a password on the UEFI Firmware settings.


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. The full reinstall of Windows did not prompt me to set up a UEFI password. I'm so confused by this! If you can please answer one last question I would greatly appreciate it -- is it safe for me to assume that this password which I'm 99.9% positive I did not set up does not indicate any kind of computer infection so that after the recent Windows reinstall I can use the laptop for banking, etc., without concern of anything nefarious on my laptop? And I'll just ignore the UEFI inaccessibility since I have no need to access it anyway?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

peneriche said:


> is it safe for me to assume that this password which I'm 99.9% positive I did not set up does not indicate any kind of computer infection so that after the recent Windows reinstall I can use the laptop for banking, etc., without concern of anything nefarious on my laptop?


Unfortunately, we cannot make any type of guarantee especially not knowing exactly how you did the reinstallation.

When did you purchase this laptop and is it still under warranty?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

new HP laptops and desktops frequently have a bios ( UEFI) password set by default
it either has it written/printed on the instruction manual or it is a blank password. That is when password is asked for, you press the enter key
if you have used up all your attempts by entering the wrong password, you will probably have to send it back to HP to have it reset though


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

dvk01......I've not heard nor seen this on any branded laptop. I just recently did a factory recovery on 2 laptops and a clean install on another and all 3 laptops are less than 3 months old. Not to say it's not true....I've yet to encounter it.

The only time that this is done is when the laptop belongs to a 2nd party....ie school. Then, it's done on purpose to prevent students from hacking the laptop. Nowadays, some of these kids can do all kinds of stuff on a PC which is why the schools do this.


----------



## peneriche (Dec 25, 2015)

Problem solved! Thank you everyone for your input. HP finally gave me a code which removed the password and I restored the UEFI default settings.
Thanks again!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Good to heat this has been remedied. Thanks for the update


----------

